# Golfstream Revolution Electric Trolley



## fundy (Oct 30, 2011)

Having had endless problems with my motocaddy S1 I was in the market for a new electric trolley and having decided reliability was the most important factor I plumped for the Golfstream Revolution (upon a recommenadtion from the guy who fixed my broken motocaddy!), despite it being a little costlier than most of the options.

Having had a handful of rounds with the trolley I can say I am truly amazed at how good the build quality is. For those who dont know anything about Golfstream they are an English company based in Kent who like to offer a personal element to their service levels (which I cant fault at all so far, it has been exemplary from next day delivery to new battery leads being sent free when I had the wrong ones).

As for the trolley, it is so much better than other trolleys I have used for several reasons. Firstly, and this was the deal breaker for me, it is made from aircraft grade aluminium, has no plastic joints or rivets (only machined nuts and bolts) and the top of the bag doesnt sit on the central beam (the biggest fault with the S1 imo as it leads to constan twisting).

The trolley is well designed and folds completely flat apart from the wheels with a very fluid one click mechanism, the wheels come as standard or can be upgraded to pneumatic ones (which are excellent) as well as many other features.

Personally I wouldnt hesitate to recommend what to me is an exceptionally well built trolley, and despite it being dearer than some on the market, well worth the extra cost.

For more info, their website is: http://www.golfstream.co.uk/revolution/rev_home.htm


----------



## bobmac (Oct 30, 2011)

I have seen them in a few shops but at Â£458 upwards, that's just a bit too much for most.
Woodhall Spa had one in the pro shop but was sent back as no-one wanted it.
As you said, great design and quality but the price would prohibit lots of potential buyers.


----------



## fundy (Oct 30, 2011)

I actually paid a little less than that Bob as I already had a battery and bought direct (and got a few extras thrown in)

My argument on price was that actually the Motocaddy has now cost me more than that as Ive had to foot the bill for 3 lots of repairs over the last 2 years, so Id rather pay that little extra up front for a better quality trolley and have the added peace of mind.

As you say, wont be for everyone, but the quality really is exceptional and to some that will be worth the extra cost.


----------



## GB72 (Oct 30, 2011)

They have started stocking these in my pro shop having previously been exclusive Powakaddy dealers. Great looking trolley, really well made and in some seriously cool colours (looks great in orange). I believe that you can also mix up colours to whatever you want. As said before, a bit too expensive for me to ever consider but a top looking bit of kit.


----------



## oakey22 (Oct 31, 2011)

try going up a steep hill with it, the one i tested for GM this month kept cutting out on the steep hills. Coming up with an error on the screen, CU or something like that was the error. Also found it noisy and the delay from when you alter the speed to when it actually responds a bit tedious. However it seemed to have a good build quality, study and robust. Speed wasnt too bad either. The other little niggle though was the 36 hold battery on it was moving about a bit on it, could do with securing a little better


----------



## chris661 (Oct 31, 2011)

Over Â£850 quid for the billy bollox one  you can nearly get one of those stewart machines for that!


----------



## fundy (Oct 31, 2011)

chris661 said:



			Over Â£850 quid for the billy bollox one  you can nearly get one of those stewart machines for that!
		
Click to expand...

where do you get that price from? and why do you call it that? Have you owned/used one?


----------



## chris661 (Oct 31, 2011)

fundy said:



			where do you get that price from? and why do you call it that? Have you owned/used one?
		
Click to expand...

My apologies it was over 800 quid (misread the price) got it from here and at that price I wouldn't be buying one far too expensive when there are other perfectly good alternatives for a lot less money. And when you say something is the billy bollox it is the best one there.


----------

